
The Artists and Their Alley, in Postwar France - prismatic
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/22/t-magazine/art/impasse-ronsin-artists-montparnasse-constantin-brancusi.html
======
keithpeter
Low rent spaces: artists and musicians need them (although the ones near here
have toilets now). In cities where the rents are too high, the artists - the
_new_ artists - leave.

